# SNOW DOG VIDEO FUNNY



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a video of a dalmation having fun in snow that is taller than him. I thougt it was funny. There is music with it so turn the volume down.






Suellen


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think it's a full dalmation but such a beautiful dog! So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so funny.... :ROFL:


----------



## Poverty Bay (Aug 2, 2008)

It looks like a part Dalmatian to me too. He is having such a grand time and doesn't want to stop. I had a Dalmatian for 15 years and he would *totally* have done that if he had the deeper snow. He'd only seen about a foot or so. He had boundless energy an incredible sense of humor -- and was really smart. He never wanted to come in at night and I'd have to go hunt for him in the yard. White dog/dark night -- it shoud have been easy. He would hide and freeze with just one eye and cheek showing: behind the boat, tree, shed, wheelbarrow, whatever, and then *burst* out grinning when I 'spotted' him.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they have a lot of snow! and a very happy, cute, pup. He was probably way tired after all that fun! :snowlaugh: 

our dogs run outside for like 5 mins and come racing back to the house (pyr runs to the goat heat lamp), i think were having a mini ice age here. while we were on vacay... -31 (hehe, i was in sunny lower 48!)


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

:slapfloor: Look at him go!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

:ROFL: :clap: :ROFL: :clap: :ROFL: :clap: :ROFL: :clap: :wahoo:


----------

